# Samsung's Galaxy s8 looks pretty amazing



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

It's way out of my price league but this release shows just how far Samsung have pulled away from most of their Android rivals and Apple. It looks fantastic. That screen is marvellous.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's the promo


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2017)

Packed full of loads of shitty Samsung bloatware I suspect.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Packed full of loads of shitty Samsung bloatware I suspect.


I'll still take one thanks.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll still take one thanks.



Why?


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Why?


Because I think it's the best phone money can buy. And it looks fucking great. And the 'bloatware' on my s7 is just about non existent for me. What apps are you referring to, specifically?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2017)

I've not owned a samsung since an s5 and it was full of their shit wrapped up in that godawful touchwiz interface. It was an excellent phone once I'd rooted it and put something sensible on. 

What aspects of it make it the best phone money can buy?


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

souljacker said:


> I've not owned a samsung since an s5 and it was full of their shit wrapped up in that godawful touchwiz interface. It was an excellent phone once I'd rooted it and put something sensible on.
> 
> What aspects of it make it the best phone money can buy?


Have you watched the reviews I've posted up? Have you seen a phone with a better screen or better design?

And to repeat: And the 'bloatware' on my s7 is just about non existent for me.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

Here's some specs for people who like that kinda thing: 



> *SAMSUNG GALAXY S8 SPECS*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Samsung Galaxy S8 hands-on: The future of phones | Trusted Reviews


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2017)

It looks lovely. Sadly I'm being all responsible and not getting phones on contract any more and when you have to stump up the cash up front, it hits home more. Still as I use my phone more then my desktop, laptop and tablet combined it's something I may well consider in 12 months or so when the prices have fallen.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you watched the reviews I've posted up? Have you seen a phone with a better screen or better design?
> 
> And to repeat: And the 'bloatware' on my s7 is just about non existent for me.



Yes, I've watched them. Iris recognition looks shit, facial recognition is always rubbish and it sounds like the fingerprint reader is in the wrong place. Why they need to build there own replacement to google now/assistant I have no idea. Their software quality is shite in my experience.

Waterproof is nice and yeah, it's a lovely screen but I'm not sold.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> It looks lovely. Sadly I'm being all responsible and not getting phones on contract any more and when you have to stump up the cash up front, it hits home more. Still as I use my phone more then my desktop, laptop and tablet combined it's something I may well consider in 12 months or so when the prices have fallen.


This part of the s8 is really interesting: Samsung's Galaxy S8 can turn into a PC with its DeX dock


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

souljacker said:


> Yes, I've watched them. Iris recognition looks shit, facial recognition is always rubbish and it sounds like the fingerprint reader is in the wrong place. Why they need to build there own replacement to google now/assistant I have no idea. Their software quality is shite in my experience.


Your outdated experience, that is. There is no discernible bloatware on my s7. It's a piece of piss to install Nova Launcher and that's the end of TouchWiz.


----------



## emanymton (Mar 29, 2017)

Lets just hope they dont blow up.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Your outdated experience, that is. There is no discernible bloatware on my s7. It's a piece of piss to install Nova Launcher and that's the end of TouchWiz.



I've had a play on an s7 and didn't like the look or feel of its version of android. The contacts app seemed a bit rubbish and i was always accidentally dragging stuff in from the edge bit. There were other annoyances but i only had a brief go on a mates so yeah, maybe it was actually awesome.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> This part of the s8 is really interesting: Samsung's Galaxy S8 can turn into a PC with its DeX dock



In a way it obvious as phones have so much power these days, but can't see it having many takers. If you've got a monitor and keyboard and the like then you may as well have the PC which has been pretty well optimised over the last 20 years. Cloud storage makes switching easy. That's not to say it won't change, but I can't see it yet.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Have you watched the reviews I've posted up? Have you seen a phone with a better screen or better design?
> 
> And to repeat: And the 'bloatware' on my s7 is just about non existent for me.


Glad to hear that. I'm hoping the S8 announcement means the s7 will be in my reach next month when my contract rolls over.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> In a way it obvious as phones have so much power these days, but can't see it having many takers. If you've got a monitor and keyboard and the like then you may as well have the PC which has been pretty well optimised over the last 20 years. Cloud storage makes switching easy. That's not to say it won't change, but I can't see it yet.


I think you're wrong. I think business users will love this feature. In a Chromebook age, PCs are looking increasingly outdated for most users.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> I think you're wrong. I think business users will love this feature. In a Chromebook age, PCs are looking increasingly outdated for most users.



They still make up a tiny percentage of PC sales (which is know is changing) and desktops aren't that expensive and can be managed easily en mass. Despite being deeply unfashionable Windows 7/10 is pretty slick to navigate round in a conventional environment and I think Google have bit of a way to go yet. I can see a use if you didn't have a desktop, but that's rare for anyone who wants one.


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 29, 2017)

editor said:


> Your outdated experience, that is.


Tell us the one about your iPhone 3GS again, ed!


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> They still make up a tiny percentage of PC sales (which is know is changing) and desktops aren't that expensive and can be managed easily en mass.


There were more Chromebooks sold in Apple's stronghold of America than Macs last year and their sales are set to keep on growing as they expand out of the education market.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

mrs quoad said:


> Tell us the one about your iPhone 3GS again, ed!


Why would I do that? Besides the basics haven't changed with iPhones: it's still  a walled garden, they still don't have have removable storage, there's far less choice available, the customisation options remain limited  and they're far more expensive than equally capable phones.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2017)

editor said:


> There were more Chromebooks sold in Apple's stronghold of America than Macs last year and their sales are set to keep on growing as they expand out of the education market.



Sure. But Google have made no significant moves into the desktop space yet. 

Anyway what will be intresting is how they price this and if others follow.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> Sure. But Google have made no significant moves into the desktop space yet.
> 
> Anyway what will be intresting is how they price this and if others follow.


But desktop sales have been collapsing for years 
PC sales down in 2016 and will continue declining in 2017, say analysts  | TheINQUIRER


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 31, 2017)

S8 looks pretty amazing and the S9 after that.


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2017)

No S8 mini then?


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 31, 2017)

ooh Rumor: Samsung To Launch A 5.3-Inch Galaxy S8 Mini Soon | Androidheadlines.com


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 31, 2017)

What's the rrp?


----------



## pesh (Apr 4, 2017)

souljacker said:


> facial recognition is always rubbish...


In this case it appears you can unlock the phone by showing it selfies from Facebook 

Video shows you can fool Samsung Galaxy S8 face unlock with a photo


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 4, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> What's the rrp?



Answering my own post because I just looked it up:

S8: £689.00
S8+: £779.00


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 4, 2017)

I just purchased a Bluboo x9 from China....and for a budget phone it certainly packs a punch. It's  a better phone than my Samsung. Has fingerprint security on it....3gb ram....

Battery is not great, but still meets my needs.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2017)

pesh said:


> In this case it appears you can unlock the phone by showing it selfies from Facebook
> 
> Video shows you can fool Samsung Galaxy S8 face unlock with a photo


It's never going to be the most secure but better than nowt. 


> Samsung seems to know face unlock is not the most secure feature on Earth. It's the only one of the three biometric systems that can't be used to authorise Samsung Pay purchases.
> Samsung Galaxy S8 face recognition already defeated with a simple picture


If top notch security is your thang, use the iris or fingerprint scanner.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 5, 2017)

I had a Samsung Galaxy Nexus when that came out with face recognition. Awful it was. Couldn't even recognise my own face half the time. Got switched off sharpish.

I'm amazed actually that they even gave themselves an open goal with the face recognition security flaw, especially given the massive advertising campaign they launched highlighting their product testing after the declarable that was the Note 7 catching fire. Last thing they needed was someone undermining their security with all the simplicity of a facebook photo.

S8 looks pretty nice anyway, despite this. Not that I'll be getting one.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 5, 2017)

I had it on my Note. It was quite clever and worked, but was slower then just swiping a pattern. Never tried showing a selfie though!


----------



## discobastard (Apr 5, 2017)

editor said:


> It's never going to be the most secure but better than nowt.
> 
> If top notch security is your thang, use the iris or fingerprint scanner.


I would use passcode personally.  If you get mugged or arrested there is nothing to stop them holding you down and forcing your finger on the fingerprint scanner - they are so sentive these days it wouldn't be hard.  Six digit passcode ftw (assuming you don't keep it in your wallet).

Can't remember where I read that but it has changed how I think about phone security.


----------



## Beetlebum (Apr 15, 2017)

mwgdrwg said:


> Answering my own post because I just looked it up:
> 
> S8: £689.00
> S8+: £779.00


How long before the first thousand pound flagship. It's getting silly.


----------



## chriswill (Apr 30, 2017)

Picked up the S8 yesterday. The screen makes my XZ look positively flat in comparison.
The camera performs well too

Like it so far


----------



## chriswill (Apr 30, 2017)

Very well in fact


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm feeling quite let down by the Moto G4 camera after having a Samsung for so long. Think I'm going to wait till the prices drop and look at these. Funny how you don't realise how much you use something till you miss it.


----------



## Grandma Death (May 1, 2017)

I got mine on the 20th. Its a brilliant phone in so many ways. Im a huge fan of the Galaxy phones and have stuck with them since the S5. Some great features to be fair although in many respects its like the S7 edge and that is a great phone too. The camera on the S8 plus is spot on to be fair-in low light its outstanding compared to the S7.


----------



## Athos (May 1, 2017)

I've got one. It's ok. I don't get the whole getting exciting about a phone.


----------



## bemused (May 7, 2017)

Having lived with an S8+ since launch I can say it is a nice phone, I'm not sure it gives me £800 more value that my old Note 4.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2017)

Athos said:


> I've got one. It's ok. I don't get the whole getting exciting about a phone.


Why did you get it then?


----------



## Athos (May 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Why did you get it then?



My old phone packed up. And, because I was near to the end of my contact, they said they give me one for £100 if I signed up for another two years. And I couldn't be arsed to shop around. 

Don't get me wrong, its fine. But I find it hard to get excited about a phone.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2017)

Athos said:


> My old phone packed up. And, because I was near to the end of my contact, they said they give me one for £100 if I signed up for another two years. And I couldn't be arsed to shop around.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, its fine. But I find it hard to get excited about a phone.


I'd agree there's not a lot to get excited about these days - they're all much the same. But I do think the Edge has exceptional looks. It's by far the most attractive phone out there.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 7, 2017)

editor said:


> It's by far the most attractive phone out there.


But, like every other smartphone out there, those looks will likely end up being hidden in a case. All that design effort and they're still too damn fragile


----------



## Athos (May 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I'd agree there's not a lot to get excited about these days - they're all much the same. But I do think the Edge has exceptional looks. It's by far the most attractive phone out there.



Personally, I'd rather a flat screen; those curved edge bits distort what you're looking at, and are, practically speaking, pointless.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2017)

Athos said:


> Personally, I'd rather a flat screen; those curved edge bits distort what you're looking at, and are, practically speaking, pointless.


I disagree. I think the screen makes for a far more immersive experience - something that has positively commented on by many reviewers - and I'd prefer to look at screen than bezels,_ thanksverymuch._



> The display of the S8+ is, frankly, epic. At 6.2in it’s one of the biggest screens available on a top-end smartphone and with its inky blacks, rich colours and large range of brightness, it shines in almost any condition. Watching HDR video is particularly luscious, and the screen is big enough to make you question whether a tablet’s really needed.


Samsung Galaxy S8+ review: the best plus-sized screen you can buy



> THE FIRST THING I noticed about the Samsung Galaxy S8, only a moment after turning it on, was the screen. There’s so much of it. An enormous 5.8 inches of bright, crisp, super-saturated colors illuminated my face as the phone booted. I stared at the round corners and curved edges of the glass. Holding it in my left hand, it looked and felt like holding a screen and nothing more. So many phones feel like every other phone, but not this one. The Samsung Galaxy S8 feels like a prop from Ridley Scott movie. It feels like the future.


Samsung Galaxy S8 First Impressions: That Screen, You Guys


----------



## Athos (May 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I disagree. I think the screen makes for a far more immersive experience - something that has positively commented on by many reviewers - and I'd prefer to look at screen than bezels,_ thanksverymuch._
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S8+ review: the best plus-sized screen you can buy
> ...



But you gotta put it in a case, which defeats the point.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 7, 2017)

Athos said:


> But you gotta put it in a case, which defeats the point.



Exactly. I'd rather save a few quid and not have it like they did with the S7.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 7, 2017)

Beetlebum said:


> How long before the first thousand pound flagship. It's getting silly.



Depends how quickly the pound keeps dropping.


----------



## Athos (May 7, 2017)

editor said:


> I disagree. I think the screen makes for a far more immersive experience - something that has positively commented on by many reviewers - and I'd prefer to look at screen than bezels,_ thanksverymuch._
> 
> 
> Samsung Galaxy S8+ review: the best plus-sized screen you can buy
> ...



More's  the point, the absence of a bezel doesn't depend on a curved edge; could just sad easily have a bezel-less flat screen. It's just a pointless gimmick.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2017)

Athos said:


> More's  the point, the absence of a bezel doesn't depend on a curved edge; could just sad easily have a bezel-less flat screen. It's just a pointless gimmick.


Aesthetically it looks miles better to my eyes. And that's clearly that's seen as a positive because shitloads of people have bought the Edge over the standard s8.

But if you'd like to swap it for my s7 (non Edge) I'd be delighted!


----------



## Athos (May 7, 2017)

editor said:


> Aesthetically it looks miles better to my eyes. And that's clearly that's seen as a positive because shitloads of people have bought the Edge over the standard s8.
> 
> But if you'd like to swap it for my s7 (non Edge) I'd be delighted!



There isn't a non-edge version, is there?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2017)

Athos said:


> There isn't a non-edge version, is there?


Well, there's the S7 non Edge version which I'd be delighted to swap with you


----------



## Athos (May 8, 2017)

editor said:


> Well, there's the S7 non Edge version which I'd be delighted to swap with you



Obviously, that's not going to happen. But I still think there curved screen is a silly gimmick.


----------



## bemused (May 8, 2017)

I travel a lot so the s8+ will be replacing the tablet I carry to watch movies on the plane. It is a lovely phone the screen with 4k is amazing. It is the first phone I've bought a case for because although the curved body feels and looks great is seems very dropable - or maybe I'm clumsy


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 8, 2017)

4K on a screen that size is utterly pointless. All it does is drain the battery quicker.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (May 8, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 4K on a screen that size is utterly pointless. All it does is drain the battery quicker.



Maybe if it's 2 inches away from your face so it can be used for VR?


----------



## editor (May 8, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> 4K on a screen that size is utterly pointless. All it does is drain the battery quicker.


Good job it automatically drops down to whatever res is best, and users can config it for their tastes. For VR that screen will be amazing. The battery life is one of the best for phones that size, btw.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 22, 2017)

I see it's dropped over a £100 from the launch price on Amazon. But then you can get a new S7 Edge for £420 and the camera is pretty similar. Getting shinyitus


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 23, 2017)

So I gave in an ordered one. I've been quite impressed with the Moto G4, especially for the price, but the camera ain't great and Iove taking pictures on my phone. I'm in a 12 month sim only contract, which although gives me a chance to upgrade anytime, doesn't give me much negotiation room. So was quite pleased when EE dropped a £10 of the monthly line rental (I wouldn't have paid the full rate). It's made it cheaper then buying a SIM only model.

Now shopping for a case for when it arrives. I'm taken with the official Samsung LED one that gives you a low power display for the clock, music player, notifications and the like without opening it, but wondering if it's a gimmick.

Quite fancy a wireless charger. Is there much difference between different models?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 27, 2017)

It's a bloody impressive bit of kit, although you'd kind of hope that for the price. The long thin screen is an interesting design choice, but kinda works, especially for stuff like this. Oh and it's stunning, but again I expect that from Samsung. 

What I'm nicely suprised with is the UI and general lack of Samsung apps. Sure they are there, but not in your face, hell they are even tucked away in a seperate folder in the app tray. Was fully expecting to install Nova Launcher, but think I prefer this. Double pressing the power button at any points to get the cameras is great. 

Fingerprint reader is accurate, but in a bloody stupid place. Especially if you use a flip case. The LED case is a total novelty, but an amusingly one, so hey ho.

Main reason I gave myself for upgrading was the camera and it deliveres. Was at the Raf museum today, lighting felt pretty shit for pics and was pleasantly surprised. Heading underground so will be interested to see how it performs.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jun 28, 2017)

Very respectable underground. Photos taken with no flash, just torch light.


----------



## donkyboy (Jul 8, 2017)

poor focus


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2017)

donkyboy said:


> poor focus


The wide aperture means that only a small part of the image will be in focus, but it is in focus, even if it's not the most desirable image.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 8, 2017)

You lot try taking images in a slate mine then 

I thought the detail on the planes was something else, but I've never owned serious camera kit.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 15, 2017)

Another wonder after work. 

 

 

I'm still working out how to take underground pics, but it seems to work in my favour. That and having lots of lights at my disposal!


----------



## Fingers (Jul 18, 2017)

Due an upgrade in three weeks.... mmmmm


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2017)

My mate bought the S8 Plus from some Chinese website for around £380 and fuck it's a bloody lovely phone.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 24, 2017)

Ordered mine, it is arriving tomorrow. been months without a decent phone.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 24, 2017)

Had a minor panic yesterday with mine. Was telling me there was moisture in the charging port and wouldn't let me charge. Did the update that it had been nagging me about and it went away, but not great.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 26, 2017)

It arrived and it is a beast.  Some handy tips here


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 18, 2017)

Got an S8 today, only just getting it all set up but seems pretty cool so far


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Aug 19, 2017)

One thing that is bugging me is the location of the finger print sensor. It's the first phone I've had where it's usable and I've got used to touching the back of the phone. It's just I end up having to clean the camera lens more often. Apparently they were going to have it as part of the screen, but the tech wasn't ready in time and there is no other space on the front, but could still have been better.


----------



## Mojofilter (Aug 20, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> One thing that is bugging me is the location of the finger print sensor. It's the first phone I've had where it's usable and I've got used to touching the back of the phone. It's just I end up having to clean the camera lens more often. Apparently they were going to have it as part of the screen, but the tech wasn't ready in time and there is no other space on the front, but could still have been better.



I really don't understand why they didn't just put it in the same place as on the Nexus 6p.
In many ways that's in a better place than the standard iPhone position 


.


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 20, 2017)

UnderAnOpenSky said:


> One thing that is bugging me is the location of the finger print sensor. It's the first phone I've had where it's usable and I've got used to touching the back of the phone. It's just I end up having to clean the camera lens more often. Apparently they were going to have it as part of the screen, but the tech wasn't ready in time and there is no other space on the front, but could still have been better.


My last phone (Google Pixel) also had the sensor on the back, so the one on my new S8 is in the perfect place already  When you pick up your phone your hand is always holding it on the back anyway. Seems perfectly logical to put it there. I use my left forefinger, automatically in the right place every time I pick it up


----------



## The Octagon (Sep 7, 2017)

Got my S8+ yesterday (been on a S5 for over 3 years), immediately dropped it and slightly chipped the corner (no damage to the screen thankfully, but still pretty annoying).

In light of this, anyone recommend a good cheap case that doesn't make it too bulky but still provides some protection / grip?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 7, 2017)

The Octagon said:


> Got my S8+ yesterday (been on a S5 for over 3 years), immediately dropped it and slightly chipped the corner (no damage to the screen thankfully, but still pretty annoying).
> 
> In light of this, anyone recommend a good cheap case that doesn't make it too bulky but still provides some protection / grip?



Samsung cases. They fit dead well so you still get the benefit of that nice edge screen.


----------



## dervish (Sep 7, 2017)

Guy at work got one on launch day. He was well impressed with it, within a week he'd dropped it about 2 inches onto a desk and shattered the screen. Cost him well over £100 to replace the screen. He put it in a massive case after that, dropped it again and has a crack down the right hand side of the screen. He's currently negotiating a free replacement screen as he says it wasn't done properly, he's not getting very far.


----------



## bemused (Sep 7, 2017)

dervish said:


> Guy at work got one on launch day. He was well impressed with it, within a week he'd dropped it about 2 inches onto a desk and shattered the screen. Cost him well over £100 to replace the screen. He put it in a massive case after that, dropped it again and has a crack down the right hand side of the screen. He's currently negotiating a free replacement screen as he says it wasn't done properly, he's not getting very far.



I have three cases doe mine depending on what I'm up to. Given the thing is wrapped in glass it was going to live in a case no matter what.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 12, 2017)

I've got a Spigen case for mine. Chunky but not overly so, plus there's a little fold-out kickstand on the back


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 12, 2017)

Due an upgrade so I got the s8 for €99.  It'll be a Christnas present to myself.
Been using samsung for the past few years.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2017)

You can pick them up new from Amazon for around £500. That's a hell of a price for such an advanced phone!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 12, 2017)

editor said:


> You can pick them up new from Amazon for around £500. That's a hell of a price for such an advanced phone!


It is with bill pay . I signed up for 2 more years with Three and stuck with my old contract deal. Happy enough with it. It's in the post and I should have it hy Thursday. 
 


I might set it up before Chriatmas.......


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 25, 2018)

Just read that apparently connect two Bluetooth speakers/headphones to a S8. Not sure i have a use, but pretty cool.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 11, 2019)

How is peoples experience with the S8? Mrs Tags priv is getting past it's sell by date and this is what she is considering.
Im guessing about £350 now.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 11, 2019)

Absolutely hated mine (was given it for work). Went back to using an old iPhone instead. BIXBY! WHAT WERE THEY THINKING!


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2019)

hash tag said:


> How is peoples experience with the S8? Mrs Tags priv is getting past it's sell by date and this is what she is considering.
> Im guessing about £350 now.


I'd honestly look at this phone. Much cheaper and bloody brilliant. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-P20-Lite-Dual-SIM-Smartphone-Midnight-Black/dp/B07BHDC9V6


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

Too many doubts hang over Huawei, so no.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Too many doubts hang over Huawei, so no.


What kind of doubts? I'd be happy to buy one.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

Security. Not with standing, it's a wholly owned Chinese firm.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Security. Not with standing, it's a wholly owned Chinese firm.


Have you read any credible recent reports about actual security issues with consumer Huawei phones?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

Nope. But really not interested in them.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 12, 2019)

Well, since I'm neither a Chinese citizen nor do I know anyone who is a Chinese citizen, I really don't give a shit. The Chinese Communist Party has no interest in my data.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

Maybe we are not happy with the millions of tons of imports flooding this country from China


----------



## NoXion (Feb 12, 2019)

hash tag said:


> Maybe we are not happy with the millions of tons of imports flooding this country from ChinaView attachment 161636



You do know that a lot of non-Chinese brands get manufactured in China, right? Nearly half of all smartphones in 2017 were exported from that country.

Is it just Chinese imports you have an issue with, or do you also find imports from India, Vietnam, etc problematic?


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

Not just China, and yes I do know that. One tries ones best....it one of the reasons Mrs Tag is not getting a blackberry key 2 and she loves her priv, what with its keyboard etc.


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

I can't get the India article to open on my phone. I appreciate they have economic, ethical and human rights issues but at least they have a democracy, albeit corrupt, and freedom of speech, unlike China and Nam.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2019)

hash tag said:


> I can't get the India article to open on my phone. I appreciate they have economic, ethical and human rights issues but at least they have a democracy, albeit corrupt, and freedom of speech, unlike China and Nam.


How about the often dubiously-sourced rare earth metals and elements that make up your (possibly) non-Chinese phone? It's pretty hard to get too moral about your current smartphone choice. 

Here are three ways your smartphone is screwing up the planet | CityMetric


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2019)

I get that to, but you get that wherever your phone comes from. It's partly why I have hung on to my phone for 3 or 4 years and will continue to nurse it until it dies.


----------

